# Eye Injury (Beware Pictures!)



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

I went out to feed this evening and I found Midnight like this.
Yesterday she got hung up in a hay rack but I didn't see any injury nor did I this morning.
Anyways, what can I put on it to help it? I washed it with warm water and little soap but I didn't know what was safe to put in the eye.
Tell me what you think. There looks to be something above her eye. Not sure if it's a scratch or puncture. I kept her in a stall tonight. It seemed to hurt kind bad when I tried to clean it.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I always think eye injuries are vet calls. It is so easy for eyes to get infected.

If I couldn't get the vet, I think I might flush it with a sterile contact lens solution and put in opthamalic ointment. And keep her in a low light area. You can flip the lower eyelide out and put the ointment on the inside of the lid and gently rub it around the eye.

Dealing with the eye is going to be difficult because it is so sensative. Have a hand would probably be helpful.

I've dealt with a few horse injuries with eyes and they always look so awful even when they have resolved well. But they had to be treated at least a couple or three times a day.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yup, i think i would consult your vet on this one. It looks like she may of scratched her cornea or may have something under her eyes lid thats irrtating it. He will probably flush the eye and give you some teramyacin or something similar. Its high powered eye antibiotic.
beth


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

We gave her LA 200 last night per the vet's orders.
She is going to the vet this morning (wednesday).
I washed it with warm water but couldn't find any saline solution.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

you can pick up a tube of terramycin ontment at walmart's i keep it on hand just in case i get an eye injury. i agree that she needs to be seen by a vet.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That reminds me to check the expiration date on the bottle of contact lens solution I have- haven''t had an eye problem in years-kow.
I keep a tube or two of terramycin (?) -one with an antiiflammintory steroids and one without.
Hopefully her eye problem will go away fast- they tend to look sooooo bad but get better in a hurry if no fugal infections sets in.
Good luck.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

any news on Midnight????


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

We went to the vet this morning and luckily it looks like she had her eye closed when whatever happened happened. The injury is to the upper eye lid. He looked at her eye and couldnt find an injury to it. He says to flush it 3 times a day and apply the ointment he gave us. So hopefully she will be fine.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like she should be OK in short order- that good to hear. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That is really good to hear :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is wonderful news. Does that eye seem to hurt her or is it more painful for us to look at it? 

It sounds like she should be fine. That is great news. :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh that is great news


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

It does seem to hurt her. She really hates me touching it. She doesn't scream or anything but it does seem sensitive.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That is one of the things that make eye problems so difficult to treat- it is very sensative- I just think of how miserable it is for me to get a grain of sand in my eye. But thank goodness, it usually looks worse than it is and usually resolves itself with treatment fasst.


----------



## RadioFlyer (Oct 10, 2007)

How's you doe's eye doing?


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

All the swelling is gone and I can see where it was hurt.
But her eye has some cloudy look to it and blod around the edges so the vet told us to continues to but the antibiotics on it.


----------

